# Need advice on Conditioners



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Kodybear has more of a cotton coat which is thick and curly. To me it seems to be much too dry. I use Isle of dogs shampoo and conditioner but think I need a different conditioner that would make his hair less dry and easier to maintain. Any suggestions? The Isle of dogs products worked well on Rikky who had the silky coat and I think it will work on Sailor who also has silky coat. It's just Kodybear who has too many bad hair days.


----------



## Kygroomergal (Aug 7, 2011)

Which Isle of Dogs products are you using? It may help to change the conditioner you are using. I like the Royal Jelly shampoo and Heavy Management conditioner or light management conditioner (depends on the coat) I also use the conditioning mist to leave in after blow dry.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

What do you think of using paul mitchell people conditioner on your hav? I heard someone say it works better, but then i heard it's not good for them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The Coat Handler is one you might want to try, you can leave it in or rinse. In the dry months of winter I use this and mix it with water on the silky coats and on Yogi's Big hair coat I leave it on without mixing it with water.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I recently used Coat Handlers conditioner on Havee. I diluted it 15:1 and didn't rinse it out. I love the way it made his cottony coat feel so soft for so long!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

I have tried NuHEMP conditioner with oatmeal. Leaves her coat silky and tangle free.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

I use the Chris Christainson Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditiioner and the Hydropac. My girl is very cottony and it does great on her. She's in full coat and very difficult to maintain.


----------

